# Mufflers removed.....Dayum!



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

What a difference! It's like uncorking a monster. Minor popping, but it's tolerable. A lot cheaper than a cat-back, but prolly zero performance gain. Anyway, makes it tough to drive without the SEG!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

just had my cat back installed today :cheers


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Yea, sounds nice eh? I got my mufflerectomy last summer. Nothing but complements so far.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

they sound quite to me wot is a blast:willy: arty:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> just had my cat back installed today :cheers



What'cha get? I've been eying the Corsa Sport. I'll be getting Long Tubes latter this year, and depending on how that sounds without the mufflers, I may or may not get'em.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> Yea, sounds nice eh? I got my mufflerectomy last summer. Nothing but complements so far.



Don't know why I waited so long. Sounds more refined than the Loud Mouth I had on the T/A, with much less drone. Can't beat it for the $$$. :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

testing here trying to put my b4 and http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=1/2017495712.jpg&s=x12 after pics on the board :willy:
seems like i can only put one pic at a time. any who this is the after shot of the magnaflow tips. look to be the same size as stock. i was hoping for bigger tips


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

OK... I decided to drop my (2) 20lb mufflers to see what the sound would be like. All I thought was my neighbors would kill me if my car was always that loud... Holy [email protected]

Reasons I would not do this:

1.) Just too loud. It sounds good for a minute but then it gets old fast.
2.) There is a definate drone sound.
3.) Poppong everytime I shift would drive me nuts.

I think I will invest in a nice catback system if anything.

My mufflers are back on now ( all 40lbs. of them) until I decide what I want to do.

For those of you with muffler delete... more power to you :cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I did The muffler drop too, the only thing that gets me is the popping on dcell
other than that I love it, nice and loud cruising in 2nd doing about 30 and shes loud as hell!
probobly gunna get louder when I get my longtubes and cam later


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Not my daily driver so it was the perfect mod for me.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Never had a problem with droning. Droning is always associated with mufflers.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Droning is always associated with mufflers.


Er, that's not true. I had a Loudmouth on my Firehawk and there was a drone at 1800-2000 rpm. The Loudmouth has no mufflers.


----------



## pumpkinking81682 (Jan 5, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> What'cha get? I've been eying the Corsa Sport. I'll be getting Long Tubes latter this year, and depending on how that sounds without the mufflers, I may or may not get'em.



i have heard some gto's with headers with corsa.....thatr was sick. I got magnaflow and i am very plessed with the sound. do u have any comments about a short shifter?


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I was going to remove my mufflers, but I don't think I want the car all that loud. I had the resonator removed when I first got the car.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

pumpkinking81682 said:


> i have heard some gto's with headers with corsa.....thatr was sick. I got magnaflow and i am very plessed with the sound. do u have any comments about a short shifter?


Maybe one day I might get a shifter. Not a priority at the moment though. I've read about lots of problems with the B&M Ripper. I'll probably go with the GMM.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> I was going to remove my mufflers, but I don't think I want the car all that loud. I had the resonator removed when I first got the car.



Was there a sound difference with the resonator removed??

Did you put on a "X" pipe??

Please elaborate.


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

How did you go about the muffler delete? Did you custom make the parts or is there an after-market stainless piece that I can pick-up?


----------



## V8INTERCEPTOR (Feb 22, 2006)

*Muscle Car Sound?*

does dropping the mufflers make it sound like a muscle car should or is it just loud?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

V8INTERCEPTOR said:


> does dropping the mufflers make it sound like a muscle car should or is it just loud?


define "like a muscle car" please?

The way LSX engines are designed, it'll never sound like a 454 chevelle, no matter what you do to it. well, short of a cam.

If you take the mufflers off, it won't sound that great, very raspy.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I haven't had much of a problem with the popping sound on decel. I found if I just barely touch the gas pedal, the popping smooths right out. Personally, I think it brings out the "mean" in the exhaust.. That said, I haven't heard a GTO with a good non-stock exhaust in person. The only drone I have is the rear end whine... is that a warranty issue?


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Haven't done the muffler delete on the goat but the dual 3in straight pipes I had from the headers back on my SS made it about the nastiest thing on four wheels where I live. Hope they sound as good on the GTO.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Would you guys agree that when you get on it the stock exhaust system sounds pretty decent ? I think its the best stock system I have ever heard.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> Would you guys agree that when you get on it the stock exhaust system sounds pretty decent ? I think its the best stock system I have ever heard.


I can't think of a good reason to change the stock exhaust. It sounds great and I don't think an aftermarket exhaust, by itself, is going to allow the engine to produce significantly more power. On the other hand, does anyone know for sure whether K&N air filters give some gain?


----------



## jimmysws6 (Feb 19, 2006)

I second gotagoat. Ive searched threads on here and ls1.com for some actual dyno numbers on the various CAIs on the market today. No one seems to have any dyno sheets showing gains on any of the CAI's with a relatively stock car. I think the the Lingenfelter CAI at least promises the most RWHP gain from what Ive seen but to me that hasnt been proven yet. 

I had done a lot of mods including a SLP lid, larger MAF, y-pipe and the baffles on my 2002 WS6, but only got 4 rwhp over my stock numbers. My 02 WS6 rated 323hp and over 335ft/lbs stock, and went up to 327hp and 345 ft/lbs with the mods listed above. Needless to say I spent a lot of money for the 4 rwhp, and wonder if a CAI is just another waste of money. I think id gladly pay $250 for 12 horsepower at the rear wheels for a CAI with prove results.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

*Muffler Delete*

Can anyone chime in as to what it actually entails to remove the muffler. Sorry, I've been looking for a louder sound from my Goat without having to spend too much money and this sounds like the way to go. 

I'm just not sure what is actually done to the exhaust system. I know, I know, ROOKIE, but any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> I can't think of a good reason to change the stock exhaust. It sounds great and I don't think an aftermarket exhaust, by itself, is going to allow the engine to produce significantly more power. On the other hand, does anyone know for sure whether K&N air filters give some gain?


If you heard one without mufflers, you'd find the good reason.  

Btchplz: It takes having two great welding friends. Here are some picts to feast your eyes on:



















Biggest part is making sure your angles are correct.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Now I see! Thanks Pensylvania Goat!:cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

jimmysws6 said:


> I second gotagoat. Ive searched threads on here and ls1.com for some actual dyno numbers on the various CAIs on the market today. No one seems to have any dyno sheets showing gains on any of the CAI's with a relatively stock car. I think the the Lingenfelter CAI at least promises the most RWHP gain from what Ive seen but to me that hasnt been proven yet.
> 
> I had done a lot of mods including a SLP lid, larger MAF, y-pipe and the baffles on my 2002 WS6, but only got 4 rwhp over my stock numbers. My 02 WS6 rated 323hp and over 335ft/lbs stock, and went up to 327hp and 345 ft/lbs with the mods listed above. Needless to say I spent a lot of money for the 4 rwhp, and wonder if a CAI is just another waste of money. I think id gladly pay $250 for 12 horsepower at the rear wheels for a CAI with prove results.


I think that most of the F-body care were pretty maxed out as far as intake goes, that's why they put out such good #s from the factory...GM was going for performance, not emissions/gas mileage. I suspect that the GTO is the same way based on the fact that in order to make significantly more power you need to open the engine up or go FI. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

I took mine out, im just gonna add the SLP Loudmouth Resonators, it will get rid of the popping, and it should still sound badass


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

*Stock Sound*

The Stock Mufflers Sound Deep, Classy And Are The Best Factory Mufflers I've Ever Heard. I'm Keeping Mine On!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> I haven't had much of a problem with the popping sound on decel. I found if I just barely touch the gas pedal, the popping smooths right out. Personally, I think it brings out the "mean" in the exhaust.. That said, I haven't heard a GTO with a good non-stock exhaust in person. The only drone I have is the rear end whine... is that a warranty issue?


:agree 
It does Go away after touching the gas
butI found out why I have popping from the Lot my Goat has been running rich so a simple tune should take care of it


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

My goat was in the shop, getting the road-rash on the hood repaired, under warranty I might add..... Anyway, it's been 4 days since I drove her. Today I'm on 35 south heading into San Antonio and I had 3 different folks give me props/thumbs up on the music from the pipes! A group of guys in a Dodge Ram dualie were hollering "That's bad-assed" while traffic was cruising at about 50mph. I waved back, and added a little extra throttle for'em. A few minutes latter, an 18 wheeler pulled up ahead so I could see his "thumbs-up". And the last one was on Walzem Rd. A kid in a 90's Grand Am was saying something, but all I could make out was "bad", and a thumbs-up with it. Like the McDonald's add says, "I'm lovin it". 

arty:


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Gotagoat said:


> I can't think of a good reason to change the stock exhaust. It sounds great and I don't think an aftermarket exhaust, by itself, is going to allow the engine to produce significantly more power. On the other hand, does anyone know for sure whether K&N air filters give some gain?


Here is a video of headers and straight pipes, sounds so awesome!!!!!! The kid took his mid pipes off.

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/talsma/gto/files/videos/


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

gto_lady04 said:


> Here is a video of headers and straight pipes, sounds so awesome!!!!!! The kid took his mid pipes off.
> 
> http://web.tampabay.rr.com/talsma/gto/files/videos/



That sounds hard. Wouldn't want to mess with any car that sounds like that. Very impressed.:cool


----------



## GTO69 (Apr 24, 2006)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> If you heard one without mufflers, you'd find the good reason.
> 
> Btchplz: It takes having two great welding friends. Here are some picts to feast your eyes on:
> 
> ...


Hey Pennsylvania Goat I'd really like to listen to your GTO,
I see your'e in West Chester too


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> Would you guys agree that when you get on it the stock exhaust system sounds pretty decent ? I think its the best stock system I have ever heard.


:agree 

Take it into a parking structure and you will get to hear the exhaust a lot clearer. Driving it and hearing the exhaust is one thing but it put a smile on my face hearing the exhaust in the parking structure and I was just driving normally.

:cheers


----------

